# Omnisphere Sound Like This?



## RKorsakov (Jun 9, 2020)

Looking for something similar to this keyboard sound in Omnisphere:

A Chris Whitley tune, you can start hearing the groove at about 1:00, and then allot of it on the vamp at the end;



Similar sound in a Robert Plant tune;



Thanks!


----------

